# Gunner Kennel or a Ruff Tough?



## Spring

I'm considering buying either a Ruff Tough Kennel (Lg) or a Gunner Kennel (Intermed). Any of you have any experience or thoughts on these? Know of a better option? I'm a bit concerned about the size of the Gunner; wish the interior was an inch or two taller, but under the assumption that a dog is safer to ride in it when not sitting, it should be fine. My lab weights about 75 lbs. 
All comments and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## mizzippi jb

The gunner looks like a yeti....I bet the price looks like a yeti price tag as well.


----------



## GBUSMCR

I currently have two RT kennels. I like them and use them in a SUV. I have friends with the RT's under a pickup cab. They are sturdy and well made. Not too heavy to move around and options are available for tie down, coupling together, water tank, bin on top, fan. The door is the only weak link but they have a kit to make it lockable for travel purposes. That being said, I have been looking at the Gunner as a better option for airline travel or for when using a kennel in an exposed truck bed. Cost more for sure but does seem to be a better top level travel kennel. I am still weighing the idea of airline travel with my dogs (to Alaska). If I decide to do the travel, I will get the Gunner for that trip. FWIW


----------



## Michael Jackson

Gunner kennel for sure.Addison Edmonds put together a winner in these. Cooler inside than any other kennel . Tie down areas, lockable, drain plug, you can also attach side by side to another Gunner kennel. Doesn't have a special fan to attach to door like Rough Tough but Addison is working on it. A bit more expensive than RT. Go to their website and watch videos of comparison tests with other crates.


----------



## Spring

I decided and went ahead and got the Gunner in a large. On balance, the Gunner features looked good, with the only downside being that it's a bit heavy. I won't be backpacking with it though, so moving it as needed in and out of my truck should work just fine. 
I'm expecting another pup that should be born next month that might better for the the Ruff Tough. It will be a French Brittany; will decide on what's best for that pup later on. 
Anyway, the slightly taller interior of the Large Gunner size won me over as they told me the intermediate was originally designed for a stockier English lab. 

*G1 Large™ Kennel:*



Exterior dimensions: 40"(L) x 28.5"(W) x 33"(H)
Interior dimensions: 34"(L) x 21"(W) x 29"(H)
Kennel fits most dogs up to 110lbs


----------



## Paul Frey

I have the Ruff Tough and really like it. I have the large and my BLF is around 65 lbs. Plenty of room.


----------



## FieldLab

Cant go wrong with either, gunners has a built in lock


----------



## Spring

My new kennel came in yesterday, two days after I ordered it directly from Gunner. The one dealer for them in Georgia was out of their Gunner inventory, so Gunner gave me a discount on the shipping and no sales tax. 
It came in 2 boxes and it only took a few minutes to attach the top to the bottom, install the door, and attached the 2 handles. This one is their size "large," and it is heavy, but the wheels are positioned on one end such that you can balance it upright and roll it wherever it needs to go with little effort.
The rubber on the bottom grips my truck bed, and with its wider base, it remains stable while driving around with my dog in it, unlike the plastic travel kennel I've been using that would roll over easily without a tie down. 
The interior size is roomy for my dog's size, and fits him well. I had to leave him in it for a few hours last night while I was at an event and it worked well. 
I like the kennel a lot, but with it's weight, you won't just toss it around like the ones you buy at a pet store for airplanes. This thing is made to last, and from what I can see, it should handle that well.


----------



## britlab64

Gunner Kennel


----------



## tmwtrfwler

I know the OP already bought it but for future searches I'll add my $.02. I went with the Gunner and am very pleased thus far. I've had it for a month and it transports easily b/w the truck and house. Washes out well and is made like a tank. 

Easy to put together
Very easy to wash out with the drain plug
Secure door
Good locking hardware
Good ventilation


----------



## tsl34

I own two Ruff Tough Intermediates for a 65# GSP and an 85# lab and love them. Super tough, still light enough to move when needed but ultra durable. The accessories available are great too, I highly recommend the water dish and/or water topper. The Gunner is newer and flashy, but RTK have been around a bit, not overpriced at all and are perfect for any situation. I didn't see the point in spending $600 for one kennel when the RTK has an amazing reputation and great product. Ruff Tough is far and away the best bang for your buck


----------



## 1AngryHound

tsl34-

Do you find the Ruff Tough Intermediate the appropriate size for the 85# lab? I am currently thinking about the large for an 85# lab.


----------



## tsl34

1AngryHound said:


> tsl34-
> 
> Do you find the Ruff Tough Intermediate the appropriate size for the 85# lab? I am currently thinking about the large for an 85# lab.


It's a bit tight, but doable. I bought it intermediate so that I can have three fitting together across the bed of my truck and will need the third this spring when my puppy is a bit bigger and training with us. My lab is fairly lean so it works. It wouldn't hurt to go with the large. Best bet is to see if anyone near you carries them and you can try them out just to be sure. There's a video on their site showing an 80# Spinone getting into the intermediate. Probably taller than my lab and that dog goes in fairly well and I haven't had any issues yet


----------



## 1AngryHound

tsl34-

Thanks for the response.


----------



## tsl34

1AngryHound - No problem. Let me know how you make out


----------

